# My husband is very sick



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

This afternoon my husband woke me up by calling to me. I went to him in the living room and he looked very funny especially around the eyes. He wanted me to help him to the restroom but I found he could not stand. I called the ambulance right away and they took him to our closest hospital. The doctor there could not make any definitive diagnosis so he sent him to the city by ambulance for a CT scan. The doctor phoned me about an hour ago and he has had a stroke and also he has a small bleed in the brain. He tells me he may recover fully or not depends on if the bleeding will stop. We won't know much for a couple of days. Please send him prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Joyce --- so sorry to hear about your husband. Praying for healing and FULL and speedy recovery! Hugs!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How scary! So sorry to hear this. :grouphug: you must be out of your mind with worry. Lots of prayers for his full recovery. Please keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry! I'll be praying for your husband.!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers that it's not as bad as it can be and that he makes a full recovery. Please keep us posted...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry! Hugs and prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Joyce, I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joyce,

I am so sorry. Think positive thoughts that he will be fully recover. Medicine is amazing these day. Best to you both.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying that your Husband will have a positive outcome regarding his health issues. Thank you for sharing and please keep us updated when possible.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Joyce, how scary for you! Thank goodness you heard him cry out and was able to get him help right away.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for you and your husband..


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...how scary...I'm so sorry! I hope he makes a speedy recovery...hugs!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry that this has happened. Please know that you all are in our thoughts and prayers. May God be with you and may He provide total healing for your husband.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joyce, sending good thoughts and prayers for your husband, and you too.
Thank goodness you were able to get him medical care right away.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...sending prayers for your husband for a full recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear this about your husband, sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Joyce, I am SO sorry! I'll be praying for a fully recovery for your husband and the strength you need to get through this. Vascular issues run in my family, so I know how scary this is for you. My half brother survived a brain bleed in his 20's, my father survived a carrotid dissection, as have I, so there is absolutely hope...Hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You must be out of your mind with worry. Hoping for a full and fast recovery. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll all keep your family in our prayers. Al's dad had a mild stroke last year, and he wasn't expected to make a full recovery, but he did. He had to change meds and make some real changes in diet and how he handled stress..
Always hope... keep us posted..:grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Lifting you and your husband up in prayers.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this, praying he will make a full recovery!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy your way.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

doggyluver5 said:


> This afternoon my husband woke me up by calling to me. I went to him in the living room and he looked very funny especially around the eyes. He wanted me to help him to the restroom but I found he could not stand. I called the ambulance right away and they took him to our closest hospital. The doctor there could not make any definitive diagnosis so he sent him to the city by ambulance for a CT scan. The doctor phoned me about an hour ago and he has had a stroke and also he has a small bleed in the brain. He tells me he may recover fully or not depends on if the bleeding will stop. We won't know much for a couple of days. Please send him prayers for a full recovery.


So sorry Joyce. This is scary. I hope he fully recovers and they can stop the bleeding. My father died of a stroke when he was 61.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joyce, I am so sorry you and your husband are going through this. My prayers and positive thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so sorry your husband isn't well. I pray he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So sorry...prayers and hugs for you both...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you and your husband. I hope that the outcome is as positive as it can be.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Prayers for your husbands full recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joyce... so sorry you have this serious issue with your hubby! Will certainly be keeping him ....and you in my prayers!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joyce, my heart is breaking for you both, I'm praying everything is under control as I type this, I will be praying for your husband and for you and watching for a update. I wish I could be with you right now


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for a full recovery!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Praying for a full recovery for your hubby.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Think positive many people survive strokes. They have better care too. Sending out prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been reading all your posts full of positive thoughts and prayers for my husband. Thank you so much, I know I have lots of friends on the forum so I don't feel all alone. I finally came home at 8 tonight as I have all my babies to look after and since I'm feeding them homemade food, another batch to cook up. My son called (I couldn't get hold of him till about 7 as he was out in the mountains camping and no cell service. He and his wife insist on coming home and by now have left for a 16 hour drive. He is a truck driver in the oil fields in northern Alberta so I don't worry too much about the drive. His wife will be helping him drive too.

Harry finally asked me this afternoon what was wrong with him. He has been very weepy and emotional (he hates hospitals and always has been so healthy) as being sick like this is a new experience for him. I told the nurse that he wanted to know and for her to tell him as I didn't want to tell him anything they didn't want him to know. The nurse obliged and told him he was bleeding in the brain and it could just stop or not. If it stops he should make a full recovery but if not he will die. His headache has gotten better but his vision is still very blurry and when he says he's looking at me he is staring straight ahead. I hope he doesn't lose his vision if he pulls through. I am encouraged by the fact that his headache has gotten better. They gave him tylenol and when it was time for the next dose he said he didn't need it. He can't eat or drink till he is assessed tomorrow as they don't know what his swallowing will be like so he may choke. So nothing by mouth till after the assessment.

I had better go sit in my massage chair to calm me down a bit and have a good cuddle with my babies. They have been so good and are behaving like angels. I think they know something is up. My golden was following me around and looking at me with sad eyes. I'm so glad I have my babies to help me through things. They are good listeners!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update. This must be a terrible ordeal for you. Can they not do anything to stop a bleed in the brain? Do they really just wait it out? Good to hear your Son is coming home for family support. Long drive ahead. 

Our little ones are such a comfort in hard times.


----------



## Vanitha (Nov 17, 2013)

It must be frightening and distressing! I will definitely pray for you and your husband!Just stay positive! *hugs* Stay strong.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Very scary! Sending prayers rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks for the update. This must be a terrible ordeal for you. Can they not do anything to stop a bleed in the brain? Do they really just wait it out? Good to hear your Son is coming home for family support. Long drive ahead.
> 
> Our little ones are such a comfort in hard times.


My brother had a similar bleed 18 months ago. They said that for relatively small bleeds the risks associated with surgery are worse than waiting and watching. 

He is doing fine - minor hearing loss but we don't know if it was the bleed or the fact that he is almost 70. It was a very long recovery, though.

Every day with progress is good.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Continuing to pray for complete healing. Big hugs and puppy snuggles too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Joyce, I'm sending lots of prayers over your way.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I know it is a scary thing. I am praying for a full recovery. I know God answers prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continued prayers for your husband.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying for your Husband that he makes a complete recovery. I just heard of a case not all that long ago about a woman who had the same issue and is doing fine. Keeping my fingers crossed that your Husband will improve as well.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maggieh said:


> My brother had a similar bleed 18 months ago. They said that for relatively small bleeds the risks associated with surgery are worse than waiting and watching.
> 
> He is doing fine - minor hearing loss but we don't know if it was the bleed or the fact that he is almost 70. It was a very long recovery, though.
> 
> Every day with progress is good.


thanks for letting me know, yes every day of improvement is a blessing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father at times like this all we really have to hold on to is you, you are more than enough, Lord you are the Almighty GOD, you know every hair on our head, you made us. Lord be with Joyce, give her a peace that only you can give, surround her husbands bedside with your angels, calm his spirit, Lord touch this bleed in his brain, give him clear vision and hope for tomorrow. Thank you for giving Joyce's son and daughter traveling mercies
Continue to give Joyce your peace, thank you Lord for the precious love we have in our pets, you have given them perfect love and they are always there for us, may they bring a smile to her face, and joy to her heart. Thank you LORD for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name Amen,


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope he continues to make progress. This is so difficult on you, him, and the children. The human body is such an incredible instrument. It is amazing how well it can repair itself. Hope he heals and heals quickly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers for your husband.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Joyce, I'm so sorry you are going thru this terrible ordeal; I can only imagine how stressed you are. Hope your son/dil get there soon to be a support for you.
Praying your husband will be improving. Headache getting better sounds like a good sign.
Your sweet little fluffs know something isn't right, they are so smart.
Many hugs and prayers,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joyce- I'm so sorry. What a scare! I pray that he'll do better. The main thing is getting him to a medical facility where they're monitoring him. Glad your son's coming. Please take care of yourself too. You need your strength to help your dh get through this. I don't know if i would have been as blunt as they were at the hospital...pretty scary.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your continued support and words of comfort. Thank you for your special prayer Paula. Maggie there have been many asking why they don't do surgery so I think maybe you have the answer….it is more dangerous to do the surgery than to wait it out. 

I have a little better news today. His headache and sore neck seem to have gotten better but his vision still has not improved. I do hope he does not lose his vision. He only has 50% hearing in each ear (lost it when he had some childhood disease with a high temp and his auditory nerve was damaged) so it doesn't seem fair if he loses his sight too. This afternoon the nurses got him up to walk across the room and back with a walker and he did much better than I thought he would as he was so weak yesterday. Overall he looked much better today. Our son and DIL made it home and he has had almost the whole family coming to see him so I'm glad about that.

Think I'll go and have a cuddle with my babies. That always makes me feel better just thinking about how innocent and caring they are. They are so genuine. Again thank you all.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds good that he is improving. That's the way it is with strokes a little bit at a time. Stay strong and prayers going out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

As long as there is improvement it's good. The vision can improve too. How is his speech ? One of my husband's brothers was deaf due to a childhood illness (meningitis).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One day at a time, glad he's doing better, I will keep praying


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for your hubby... very encouraging that there seems to be some improvement. Even little steps are reason for encouragement and lots of little steps lead to big ones!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Continued prayers for your husband...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just checking in. I am glad to hear that he is improving....surely he will continue to get better. I am sending you hugs, and MiMi is sending you sweet doggie kisses. Stay strong, you have an army of sisters behind you.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for caring. Harry is maybe a bit better today. He walked a little further than yesterday with the walker and all his parts seem to be working except his vision which doesn't seem to be improving. I haven't spoken to the doctor since he was admitted and he couldn't come today so we have a meeting scheduled for noon tomorrow to ask questions. He was talking more today and even though his speech is slow it is clear. I can only hope all these things are mean he is getting better slowly. I'll post when I know more. I need to go get something to eat and to spend time with my babies. They are my best medicine!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joyce - make sure to write down questions ahead of time for the doctor. It's often a confusing time when you're getting info and I find questions and a notepad help. Old school I'm hoping that they will get your DH some physical and occupational therapy to help him regain any loss. Not sure about the vision but maybe you need a consult with an opthalmology specialist. Get some rest. Very hard emotionally and physically when dealing with a loved one.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well we had our consult with our doctor today. Harry had a stroke brought on by a bleed in his brain stem. The doctor asked for a consult with a neurologist in another city and then sent Harry for a CT scan. The neurologist advised our doctor to do nothing and hope it would stop on its own as if they tried to stop it surgically it was in a very inaccessible place and if a mistake was made it could cause all sorts of trouble from the brain stem down and he would possibly be paralyzed. It seems that was the right call as they feel as his headache and neck ache have gone away and his overall appearance is much better that the bleed has stopped. He still has vision problems and sees double. He has been squinting with one eye open and the other closed so he can see better as his eyes don't move at the same time so we put a patch over one eye. He is to see a therapist for assessment on Tues. so probably we won't know more till then. The doctor said he had no idea how long he'll be in the hospital. The moved him out of the intensive care ward onto there regular ward today so he is making good progress. My son brought him a checkers game (he loves games and cards). We thought maybe that would be too challenging for him but were pleasantly surprised he had no trouble seeing well enough to play and his mental faculties are certainly not impaired. He has been very lucky to escape any paralysis so we will just have to work on his vision and to get his blood pressure under control. I guess I'll be in charge of the yard this year (I do a lot of it anyway but he always does the heavy stuff) so maybe our yard will very plain this year. I'm not training the dogs anymore but I still have all there hair care so I think I'll be very busy.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like he is improving daily. Hope he continues to improve. Take care if yourself too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Very good news indeed. Take care of you too. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm very happy to hear he's improving every day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like he's continuing to improve. I'll continue to keep your husband in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

May he continue to improve to a full recovery.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see the update reflects things are going 'decently'!! Will be praying for even more encouraging news!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing that very encouraging news regarding your Husband's health issues. It sounds as though he is making progress and hope that he continues to improve.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad to hear that DH is improving.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear he is improving. My husband has had two brainstem strokes and though he has some residual effects, he is independent for the most part. Prayers for complete recovery for DH.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

so glad he is improving. Maybe they can do something about his vision.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joyce, it's great to hear your husband is improving. It sounds very positive that he was up to play checkers with your son. 

Prayers and positive thoughts continue for your husband and you.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tracey thank you for sharing your husbands experience with his two brain stem strokes. I'll pass on this hopeful piece of news to my husband who seems to be really struggling with his sight. I sure hope it goes back to normal or at least improves a lot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joyce, I'm so glad he's getting better, we just never know when things happen and it's life changing.
Hugs to you, stay strong


----------

